# Remplacement d'une assistante maternelle



## Memilany (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour
Je remplace une de mes collègues pour ces vacances juste 1 semaine.
Je voudrais savoir pour le calcul de la semaine, avec les parents nous faisons comment pour le salaire. On fait les heures aux réels × par le taux brut= somme qu'ils me doivent.
Merci de vos réponses. Bonne journée.


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Août 2022)

CDD avec les heures demandées par les PE et AUCUNE absence quelle qu'elle soit retirée ! il faut bien le noter ... sur une semaine ce serait le comble et même taux horaire que la collègue ou plus cher si vous prenez plus qu'elle (mais surtout pas moins) avec 10% de précarité et 10% de CP avec tous les papiers en fin de semaine !!! et pensez à noter la date de reprise de la collègue ...


----------



## Memilany (1 Août 2022)

Merci de votre réponse. 
Passez une bonne journée


----------

